# παρεισφρέω, παρεισέφρησα (ΟΧΙ παρεισέφρυσα)



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια, θα ήταν εύκολο να μου πει κανείς πώς χειρίζεται η Ιορδανίδου το ζήτημα που αταβιστικού _παρεισφρέω_;


Με ψυχραιμία. Γράφει:
*παρεισφρέω ή παρεισφρύω*
Από ετυμολογική άποψη ορθός είναι ο τύπος _παρεισφρέω_, _παρεισέφρησα_ (ουσιαστικό _παρείσφρηση_), αλλά έχει διαδοθεί ο τύπος _παρεισφρύω_, _παρεισέφρυσα_ με επίδραση του συνώνυμου ρήματος _διεισδύω_.​
Εγώ είμαι λιγότερο ψύχραιμος στον τίτλο που κότσαρα εδώ. Σημαίνει ότι, αν δω *_παρεισέφρυσε_ σε κείμενο, θα το διορθώσω σε _παρεισέφρησε_, δεν θα το αφήσω να ανθίσει.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Μπράβο της (+1 για την αγορά). Αναρωτιέμαι πότε μάς προέκυψε ο γλωσσικός αταβισμός που αγνοεί επιδεικτικά τη σύγχρονη χρήση της συντριπτικής πλειοψηφίας της γλωσσικής κοινότητας για χάρη της "σωστής" ετυμολόγησης. Είναι άραγε αυτό ένα δείγμα γλωσσικής/πολιτικής ορθότητας τύπου _τσύμα-τσύμα_; Όπως και να έχει, επειδή εγώ δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να παραδώσω την γλωσσική μου αυτεξουσιότητα στον κύριο καθηγητά, θα συνεχίσω να γράφω παρεισφρύω (κι εσύ nickel μπορείς να με διορθώνεις όσο θες).

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφόρηση, με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα πάω να αγοράσω το βιβλίο της. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχετε παρατηρήσει ότι όλη αυτή η τάση που έχει αναδυθεί τον τελευταίο καιρό για τους παλαιότερους "ορθούς" τύπους, συμπίπτει με την έξαρση των καθαρευουσιάνικων φαινομένων με τις 10 γενικές στη σειρά και όλα τα σχετικά; Να είναι άραγε ψυχολογική-γλωσσική αντίδραση στο μονοτονικό, την εισροή ξένων λέξεων ή την ξένη απειλή; Ίδωμεν.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Επειδή θυμάμαι λίγο πιο πίσω από εσένα (ή πολύ πιο πίσω, για την ακρίβεια), το *_παρεισέφρυσα_ ποτέ δεν υπήρξε αποδεκτός τύπος, ποτέ δεν έπαιξε στο ασεβάλ του είδους «κτίριο ή κτήριο», πάντοτε το σωστό ήταν το *παρεισέφρησα* ενώ το *_παρεισέφρυσα_ θεωρούνταν το παρακατιανό της αγραμματοσύνης. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου μπορείς να λες «εγώ θα γράφω “γλύτωσα”» και ο άλλος να λέει «εγώ “γλίτωσα”» και να θεωρούν και οι δύο ότι ανήκουν σε κάποια σχολή. Και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που κάνεις μια επιλογή που δεν ανήκει σε σχολή, απλώς είναι ανορθογραφία — όπως αυτή εδώ. Σε δέκα χρόνια ή σε χίλια δέκα η ανορθογραφία μπορεί να έχει επικρατήσει, το σωστό να μην το γράφουν παρά μερικοί ξεκουτιασμένοι νοσταλγοί και το καινούργιο να το φιλοξενούν όλα τα λεξικά. Στην περίπτωση τού *_παρεισέφρυσα_ δεν ισχύει ακόμα αυτό. Δεν ξέρουμε αν και πότε θα επικρατήσει, παραμένει «μειοψηφία» (όχι μόνο στο Γκουγκλ, κυρίως σε σοβαρά γραφτά) και κανένα λεξικό ή σχετικό βιβλίο δεν του έχει δώσει βίζα.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Όχι, το παρεισφρύω όμως υπήρξε (και παραμένει) αποδεκτός τύπος και μόνο πρόσφατα άρχισε να απορρίπτεται υπέρ του (δυσπρόφερτου) παρεισφρέω, από τους "επίσημους" γλωσσικούς ρυθμιστές. 

Μια αναζήτηση στο Google δίνει τα εξής:

-παρεισφρέω = 117
-παρεισφρέει = 311
-παρεισφρύω = 70 
-παρεισφρύει = 330


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όχι, το παρεισφρύω όμως υπήρξε αποδεκτός τύπος και μόνο πρόσφατα άρχισε να απορρίπτεται υπέρ του (δυσπρόφερτου) παρεισφρέω, από τους "επίσημους" γλωσσικούς ρυθμιστές.


Δεν θα το δεχτώ και θα απαιτήσω τεκμηρίωση. Διαδεδομένο λάθος, ναι. Αποδεκτός τύπος, πού ακριβώς;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω άμεση πρόσβαση σε όλα τα λεξικά μου. Το απόγευμα. Σ' αυτό που έχω άμεση πρόσβαση όμως είναι το Αγγλο<>Ελληνικό Gword, το οποίο λημματογραφεί :

παρεισφρύω	vi edge / slip into, intrude / insinuate / worm oneself into, infiltrate. 

Άλλωστε, τα αποτελέσματα στο Google είναι συντριπτικά, καθότι μιλάμε για ποσοστό 50-50! 50% για ένα "λάθος" είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο ποσοστό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Σ' αυτό που έχω άμεση πρόσβαση όμως είναι το Αγγλο<>Ελληνικό Gword, το οποίο λημματογραφεί :
> 
> παρεισφρύω	vi edge / slip into, intrude / insinuate / worm oneself into, infiltrate.


Το _Ελληνοαγγλικό_, εννοείς, όπως φαίνεται κι από το παράδειγμα.

Διότι το _Αγγλοελληνικό_ είναι πιο προσεκτικό. Στο _intrude_ δίνει: παρεισφρέω, παρεισδύω.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Σ' αυτό που έχω άμεση πρόσβαση όμως είναι το Αγγλο<>Ελληνικό Gword:




Έγραψα <> αν πρόσεξες. Όπως είπαμε όμως, τα αποτελέσματα στο Google είναι συντριπτικά και ορθώς σημειώνει η Ιορδανίδου ότι έχει διαδοθεί ο τύπος παρεισφρύω. Με άλλα λόγια nickel ακόμα κι αν δεχόμασταν ότι ετυμολογικά το μόνο σωστό είναι "παρεισφρέω", η ίδια η γλωσσική πραγματικότητα (η χρήση) το καταρρίπτει.


----------



## sarant (Nov 3, 2009)

Μια διευκρίνιση: της Ιορδανίδου το λήμμα παρουσιάστηκε έτσι που να βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα πως θεωρεί τους δυο τύπους ισοδύναμους ή εξίσου αποδεκτούς. Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Όπως λέει στον πρόλογο, οι τύποι που αναφέρονται πρώτοι είναι οι προτιμητέοι (εκτός αν δίνει δύο τύπους που χρησιμοποιούνται και οι δυο αλλά διαφέρουν νοηματικά). 

Το "παρεισφρέω" είναι αχώνευτο, το "παρεισφρύω" είναι λάθος, η σοφή γκαμήλα τα αποφεύγει και τα δύο. Το πολύ να γράψει "παρεισέφρησε".


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

sarant said:


> Το "παρεισφρέω" είναι αχώνευτο, το "παρεισφρύω" είναι λάθος, η σοφή γκαμήλα τα αποφεύγει και τα δύο. Το πολύ να γράψει "παρεισέφρησε".



Ναι, και με την ίδια λογική θα πρέπει να αποκεφαλίσουμε την γκαμήλα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2009)

Το συγκεκριμένο της Ιορδανίδου είναι «ναι μεν, αλλά». Ανήκει στα _sitting on the fence_ λήμματα. Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα ούτε με τον ενεστώτα, αλλά, επειδή τον κουβαλώ από παλιά, δεν θα βάλω τον εαυτό μου για μέτρο. Ούτε όμως και το Γκουγκλ. Πρέπει να δίνουμε κάποια σημασία στα «ποιοτικά» ευρήματα. Δηλαδή, σε enet, tovima και kathimerini:

παρεισφρέουν 760 ευρήματα
παρεισφρύουν 11 ευρήματα

Όλως ενδεικτικά, πάντα.


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 3, 2009)

Μα δεν μπορούμε να διαχωρίσουμε το κόρπους σε ποιοτικό και μη ποιοτικό κατ' αυτό τον τρόπο. Το κόρπους είναι το κόρπους. Απλά πράγματα. Έλληνες φυσικοί ομιλητές και η χρήση που κάνουν της γλώσσας. Με αυτή τη λογική και τα μισά ευρήματα για το παρεισφρέω λένε ότι "είναι παρεισφρέω και όχι παρεισφρύω". Από εκεί και πέρα, διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι κάνουν διαφορετική χρήση, σαφέστατα. Και εφημερίδες όπως η Καθημερινή -αν δεν απατώμαι - είναι ξακουστές για τα μαργαριτάρια τους.

Τέλος πάντων, όπως και να έχει, εγώ την απάντησή μου την πήρα και από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας ας βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του. :)

Υ.Γ. Τουλάχιστον, ελπίζω το νέο λεξικό της Ακαδημίας (όντας χρηστικό) να μην είναι τόσο μονοδιάστατο στις απόψεις του όσο τα άλλα.

Υ.Γ.2 Και να σημειώσω κάτι που ξέχασα ότι ένα "ποιοτικό" σώμα κειμένων είναι βέβαιο ότι θα έτεινε σε κάθε περίπτωση προς την επίσημα σωστή ορθογράφηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2009)

Μια κι έπεσα επάνω του. στο _Κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι του κειμενογράφου_, που το έχει και στο εξώφυλλο, ιδού από τη σελίδα 292:


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 12, 2009)

Αγώρι ή αγόρι; :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 9, 2012)

*Αααααα, το φχαριστήθηκα!!!!*

Μπορεί να συμφωνείτε ή να διαφωνείτε με τον υπουργό Οικονομικών κ.Ευάγγελο Βενιζέλο. Αλλά νομίζω πως όλοι θα συμφωνήσετε ότι ομιλεί την Ελληνικήν απταίστως και με ταχύτητα φωτός. Σήμερα όμως τον έπιασα επ' αυτοφώρω στο χαζοκούτι να λέει "να παρεισφρύουν". Αααααα, το φχαριστήθηκα!!!!


----------



## sarant (Mar 10, 2012)

Το πιο αστείο είναι ότι στο βιντεάκι (στο τέλος-τέλος της συνέντευξης) ο Β. ακούγεται να λέει "παρεισφρύουν", αλλά στο απομαγνητοφωνημένο κείμενο που μοιράστηκε στους δημοσιογράφους έχει διορθωθεί σε "παρεισφρΕουν" (γράφω αύριο γι'αυτό). Να λοιπόν που ένας τουλάχιστον από τους νεοδιορισθέντες υπουργούς έπιασε δουλειά!

Το βιντεάκι εδώ:
http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid=22770&subid=2&pubid=63628092


----------



## Themis (Mar 10, 2012)

Μιλ μερσί, Sarant, που με απάλλαξες από την υποχρέωση να γράψω εγώ. Μην ξεχάσεις να αναφέρεις ότι, από τότε που οι ροπαλοφόροι της τρισχιλιετούς ανακάλυψαν ότι το παρεισφρέω είναι "σωστό", το δυστυχές ρήμα (που ήταν κοινό στη νεοελληνική και ψωμοτύρι στα κοινοτικά κείμενα) σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκε από τα κοινοτικά κείμενα _όταν δεν συμπίπτει φωνητικά με το παρεισφρέω_. Άλλο να ορθογραφείς διαφορετικά και άλλο να αποκλίνεις φωνητικά!


----------



## sarant (Mar 10, 2012)

Διόρθωσέ το όμως -το παρειΣφρέω είναι "σωστό" [και το -φρύω σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκε]


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 26, 2012)

Δεν έχει πολύ καιρό που έμαθα κι εγώ τη σωστή ορθογραφία και την υιοθέτησα αμέσως, μαθαίνοντας παράλληλα και την προέλευση της λέξης. Είναι όμως πράγματι δύσκολο να αποδεχτούμε ένα λάθος που τόσο συχνά γίνεται. Έτσι είναι πολύ πιθανό να επικρατήσει η ανορθογραφία σε μια λέξη ή τουλάχιστο να γίνεται κι αυτή αποδεκτή.
Θα ήθελα επίσης να παρατηρήσω ότι εγώ την είχα συνδέσει ηχητικά και ορθογραφικά με τη λέξη "ρύσαι", που καθημερινά σχεδόν ακούω στο "Πάτερ ημών". Δεν αποκλείεται παρόμοιοι συνειρμοί να έχουν γίνει κι από άλλους, ακόμα και σε ανάλογες λέξεις.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

Η εντύπωσή μου (αλλά νομίζω ότι κάπου το αναφέρει και η Ιορδανίδου) είναι ότι η καθοριστική επίδραση είναι το _διεισδύω_, που βρίσκεται κιόλας αρκετά κοντά από σημασιολογική άποψη. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν έχω καμιά αμφιβολία βάσει της προσωπικής μου πείρας ότι το _παρεισφρύω _ήταν (όχι πολύ) παλιότερα κοινότατο στον γραπτό λόγο και σαφώς υπαρκτό και στον προφορικό. Και ότι τώρα πια η λαθολογία το έχει αφανίσει απ' τον προφορικό λόγο, ενώ στον γραπτό λόγο χρησιμοποιείται πολύ λιγότερο από πριν και σχεδόν πάντα απ' όσους θέλουν να πουλάνε μούρη. Άλλο να λέμε τι είναι "σωστό" και άλλο να παρατηρούμε νηφάλια τη χρήση σε αβίαστο λόγο και σε ρέον κείμενο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2012)

Παλαιόθεν: Παρεισφρέων εις το ΡΕΟν, αμοιβόν αφαιρείν βούλομαι τροχόν.  ;) 
*Παρεισέφρισσα κι εγώ στο νήμα.


----------



## Themis (Mar 26, 2012)

Ήσουνα σαλταδόρος στην Κατοχή, Δαεμάνε; Μου φαινόσουνα κομματάκι νεότερος


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2012)

Όχι στην Κατοχή, Θέμη, πολύ αργότερα σάλταρα κι ακόμα δεν το 'χω ξεπεράσει. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, πάντα λογοπαίζω και καμιά φορά λογομπαίζω, μετ' ευτελείας, πάντοτε άνευ υστεροβουλίας. 
Εγώ το παρεισέφρIσα σπανίως το 'χα γράψει, δεν το θυμούμαι μπλιο δα πώς, χρόνοι έχουνε περάσει
Το νήμα τούτο διάβασα πριχού γενεί γαϊτάνι κι έφριξα σαν στοχάστηκα πως λάθος το 'χα κάνει :s :inno: 

Εδιτ για να μη μαγαρίσω άλλο το νήμα, πριν φρίξει εντελώς ο Νικέλ:
Τας κεφαλάς ημών τω Θέμη κλίνωμεν, τας εισροάς ημών τας πενιχράς ου δίδομεν. :-\


----------



## Themis (Mar 27, 2012)

Όπως στα γάργαρα νερά τα λύματα εισρέουν
έτσι στη δόλια ζήση μας τα λάθη παρεισφρέουν


----------



## Zazula (Dec 24, 2012)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια, θα ήταν εύκολο να μου πει κανείς πώς χειρίζεται η Ιορδανίδου το ζήτημα που αταβιστικού *παρεισφρέω*;





nickel said:


> Με ψυχραιμία. Γράφει:*παρεισφρέω ή παρεισφρύω*
> Από ετυμολογική άποψη ορθός είναι ο τύπος _παρεισφρέω_, _παρεισέφρησα_ (ουσιαστικό _παρείσφρηση_), αλλά έχει διαδοθεί ο τύπος _παρεισφρύω_, _παρεισέφρυσα_ με επίδραση του συνώνυμου ρήματος _διεισδύω_.​Εγώ είμαι λιγότερο ψύχραιμος στον τίτλο που κότσαρα εδώ. Σημαίνει ότι, αν δω *_παρεισέφρυσε_ σε κείμενο, θα το διορθώσω σε _παρεισέφρησε_, δεν θα το αφήσω να ανθίσει.





sarant said:


> Μια διευκρίνιση: της Ιορδανίδου το λήμμα παρουσιάστηκε έτσι που να βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα πως θεωρεί τους δυο τύπους ισοδύναμους ή εξίσου αποδεκτούς. Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Όπως λέει στον πρόλογο, οι τύποι που αναφέρονται πρώτοι είναι οι προτιμητέοι (εκτός αν δίνει δύο τύπους που χρησιμοποιούνται και οι δυο αλλά διαφέρουν νοηματικά).
> 
> Το "παρεισφρέω" είναι αχώνευτο, το "παρεισφρύω" είναι λάθος, η σοφή γκαμήλα τα αποφεύγει και τα δύο. Το πολύ να γράψει "παρεισέφρησε".



Μιλάτε για την Ιορδανίδου, αλλά κανείς σας δεν αναφέρει και το βιβλίο το οποίο επιμελήθηκε, τον _Οδηγό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_. Εκεί, στο Β' μέρος (σελ. 199), υπάρχει μια ενότητα με τίτλο «Καθιερωμένες αποκλίσεις από ορθούς (από άποψη και ετυμολογίας) λεκτικούς τύπους» — απ' όπου και αντιγράφω τη σχετική με το θέμα του παρόντος νήματος εγγραφή:_*παρεισφρύω *_(παρεισφρέω < ελνστ. παρεισφρέω, το _παρεισφρύω_ από συσχέτιση με τα _παρεισδύω / διεισδύω_)
​Η αίσθηση που δίνει είναι ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι τύποι είναι επαρκώς καθιερωμένοι για να χρησιμοποιούνται όταν το επίπεδο ύφους το επιτρέπει — και πουθενά δεν χαρακτηρίζονται «λανθασμένοι».


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

Θα καταλάβουμε τον δύσκολο ρόλο του γλωσσολόγου, του γραμματικού ή του λεξικογράφου αν σκεφτούμε ότι πρέπει να καταθέσει μια άποψη τόσο για τον μεταφραστή που έχει να παραδώσει ένα προσεγμένο κείμενο σε κάποιον επιμελητή, όσο και για τον θεατρικό συγγραφέα που θέλει να μεταφέρει όσο γίνεται πιο πιστά τη φυσικότητα του καθημερινού λόγου. 

Επίσης, οτιδήποτε βρίσκεται σε διαδικασία αλλαγής ή παραφθοράς έχει διαφορετικό βαθμό αποδοχής μέσα σε διαφορετικές ομάδες των φυσικών ομιλητών και μέσα στο χρόνο. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κατατεθούν σε ένα βιβλίο τα ποσοστά αποδοχής μιας αλλαγής σε αντιπροσωπευτικά δείγματα του πληθυσμού (π.χ. το _καταχωρώ_ έχει διείσδυση 30% στους τάδε και 48% στους δείνα, ενώ το _παρεισφρύω_ είναι ο τύπος που προτιμά το 22% των τάδε και το 57% των δείνα) — μόνο που μέσα σε μια πενταετία μπορεί να ήταν πολύ διαφορετικά τα ποσοστά.


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μιλάτε για την Ιορδανίδου, αλλά κανείς σας δεν αναφέρει και το βιβλίο το οποίο επιμελήθηκε, τον _Οδηγό της νεοελληνικής γλώσσας_. ... Η αίσθηση που δίνει είναι ότι οι συγκεκριμένοι τύποι είναι επαρκώς καθιερωμένοι για να χρησιμοποιούνται όταν το επίπεδο ύφους το επιτρέπει — και πουθενά δεν χαρακτηρίζονται «λανθασμένοι».



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Α.Ι. έχει αλλάξει ελαφρά στάση από την εποχή που επιμελήθηκε τον Οδηγό (θα πάνε δέκα χρόνια, όχι;) ίσαμε την εποχή που έγραψε τις Απορίες. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, βέβαια -αλλά σε ρευστά θέματα όπως οι αποκλίνοντες τύποι καλό είναι να έχουμε κατά νου και την πιθανότητα να αλλάζει γνώμη ο γλωσσολόγος.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2012)

To B' Μέρος του Οδηγού εκδόθηκε το 2005· εγώ έχω την 3η εκτύπωση (Μάρτιος 2011).


----------

